# I DID IT!!!!



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i put a half eaten peice of pizza in the toilet and came back to it an hour later and i triedto pee on it laser beam style to break it up into little peices.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DID IT WORK!?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

are we a little messed up cretin i hope so


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ehh


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

OK. Whats going on here.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ban this f*cking retard.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Peacock said:


> ban this f*cking retard.


 Ah Ha! Finally we agree on something Peacock!! LOL

like seriously, WTF is up with that.......get a job, hobby, life, or at least some tape for you big mouth!!!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You got issues, boy


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

ooookay.....


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

noob


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

uh.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

:clapping:viva los vearga


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

I dont understand people sometimes. why would you do that in the first place....

more importantly tho, why the f*ck would you:

a. waste OUR time with it
b. think someone out there is gonna like this?

you are seriously retarded.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> I dont understand people sometimes. why would you do that in the first place....
> 
> more importantly tho, why the f*ck would you:
> 
> ...


 for attention, of course


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Methuzela said:
> 
> 
> > I dont understand people sometimes. why would you do that in the first place....
> ...


 In other words...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

We all have goals in our life, some are just not as important as others.

I don't even know if a retard would brag about doing that.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

red-elong said:


> We all have goals in our life, some are just not as important as others.
> 
> I don't even know if a retard would brag about doing that.


 Maybe it was an accomplishment for him, a new personal goal that he has always wanted to achieve, now he is at the summit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pretty pitiful


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

armac said:


> red-elong said:
> 
> 
> > We all have goals in our life, some are just not as important as others.
> ...


 This is his lifetime achievement. He harnessed all his willpower and went for the gold! (or yellow)
I can hear the Rocky theme song blasting, "The Eye of the Tigerrrrrrr!" as he's urinating on his pizza.

Now, Cretinhop is starting his own motivational workshops for ambitious businessmen. Look for these books and cassettes on Amazon.com:

-Be The Best Food Pisser You Can Be
-You Can Acheive Any Urination Goal You Set!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > red-elong said:
> ...












For some reason that comes to mind.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

I am laughing at how people can overanylize things and make themselves in fact look stupid. the point? there was no point and it wasnt for attention, i was bored and tipsy. I realized not too long ago at how people like to talk sh*t on this board and be ultra serious for no reason...maybe an insecurity about their own intelligence? I like to do things for no reason just because i can. Oh well lol you all made yourselves look pretty stupid to me when you took something completely meaningless and made its omething ultra serious thumbs up for you guys. Hey i have a great way to live life: lets all be stiff and hard necked and neevr just live to live and to laugh and die old and again...stiff with our sunday newspapers reflecting back to when we used to have fun and laugh and run around(







)...you are mostly rediculous go make fun of people to try to make yourselves seem smart its what most people on this site are best at doing. now that my sirs is completely meaningless...You want to read posts from someone ultra serious and unable to relax some "intellectual" hairbrain just ignore everything i post for future reference. youre not hruting my feelings any. If you all learn how to f*cking relax someday to just enjoy sh*t then read my posts. and to answer your question...no, it didnt work to well it only broke off tiny peices.:laugh: and yeah it would have actually been funner tod o it withthe rocky theme song on for some reason.

FYI i have plenty of hobbies..laughing,living life,training for multi sport.spontainaity,i may be moving to the uk to tour europe,tattoos,scars,i draw well,music,creativity,random travel,i build my own aquariums,weight lifting,random mischief,etc etc..i have a job as well.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Mods Please







this f*ck


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

most people here are pretty relaxed and enjoy a good joke

but you should at least post something mildly amusing or entertaining


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

how am i a troll? lol this was MY post i didnt start any trouble its peoples innability to deal with tehir own misconceptions about me that caused trouble. anyways im done lol bye guys


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

I don't believe anyone can have misconceptions on someone trying to break pizza into little pieces using a piss stream.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey... I like my men stiff!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

delirium said:


> Hey... I like my men stiff!


 Any way i can be of Service ?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

yes they can have misconceptions its called taking a subject too seriously jesus dont generalize an entire person based on one example...anyways if you are all interested in tank building im finishing up my two custom tanks click on my sig


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

wtf?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol....


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

WTF, anyway I thought it was funny, till I read the rest of all this crap...

-Obie


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cretinHOP said:


> yes they can have misconceptions its called taking a subject too seriously jesus dont generalize an entire person based on one example...anyways if you are all interested in tank building im finishing up my two custom tanks click on my sig


You know the really funny thing to me is you are calling everyone else stuck up and stiff when in fact you are the one guilty of this. Is anyone else making threads "just to see how people react". Does anyone else care enough to set a trap of sorts?

Look in the mirror douchebag. You need to seriously chill out yourself. I cant believe I even wasted my time trying to reason with you over IM.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i didnt do itto see hwo people REACTED as i STATED use your reasonings kills to see how all i said was i did it for no reason jesus christ! I DIDNT SET ANY traps THAT IS PARNOIA you explained to me that youve had problems with trolls before and i am assuming that is why it is paranoid i am NOT a troll. But i would appriciate it if people didnt use insults and calls omeone stupid as loosely asthey do here which was my whole POINT


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i thought the post was funny.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

I can't believe this is my third post in a thread about pissing on a pizza.









Cretinhop, you posted a low-humored, pointless thread to be funny and initiate people to reply with sarcastic enthusiasm or fixate on the pointlessness of the thread. Basically, that's what most people did.

I really don't see why you're being defensive. Did you really want people to reply differently?


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i thought it funny and most of the people comin down on ya cretin have done somethin just as stupid when they were a little messed up so they have no room to talk but they will try and fight with ya and call ya all kinds of names now thats mature


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

+1


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.winternet.com/~mikelr/flame68.html


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

so he was bored and wanted some attention.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

So he likes to piss on pizza. Big deal


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

do you not understand ENGLISH? someone please close this thread please. A lighthearted moment of nonsense while intoxicated has turned into sh*t thanks do dingles.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> do you not understand ENGLISH? someone please close this thread please. A lighthearted moment of nonsense while intoxicated has turned into sh*t thanks do dingles.


Your one to talk ...








This Thread was sh*t to begin with


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

I see a custom member title in the making: *I Piss On Pizza*

omg, this is my 4th post.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> I see a custom member title in the making: *I Piss On Pizza*
> 
> omg, this is my 4th post.


 arent u proud to be posting in such a knowledgable thread?


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

good lord 2 full pages of bitching!

i mean sh*t i thought it was funny


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I just think that not very many people on this board like you. The more you show yourself to this board, the more obvious it is that you arent worth talking to, or listening to for that matter. Sure, its my opinion, but I am confident many people agree. It wasnt so much the idiotic post you made, it was that it was from you.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

amazing how a stupid assed thread can make so many ppl sooooooo upset.
hay cretinHOP......... well done.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

mario i dont care what you think. ive helped plenty of people on this board with questions and plans especially in the DIY section ive taken alot of my time in PMs and posts to do so if you dont like me oh no ..whine. im gonna go hurt myself lol and as for others not liking me its none of my business thats their problem. people attack difefrent things for no reason but some stupid ego trip because of a lack in their own feeling of security...you dont like me. oh well and ill continue to laugh at your commenst as if I CARe what you think...jason


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Pacuguy said:


> amazing how a stupid assed thread can make so many ppl sooooooo upset.
> hay cretinHOP......... well done.


EXACTLY....amazing how a stupid assed thread can make so many ppl sooooooo upset.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Impressive. No pics?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

pics of what? pm me i will respond later im gonna go work on my tanks installing the built in background tonight


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

No pics of the PEE PEE PIZZA?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

*+1* In before the lock!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> mario i dont care what you think. ive helped plenty of people on this board with questions and plans especially in the DIY section ive taken alot of my time in PMs and posts to do so if you dont like me oh no ..whine. im gonna go hurt myself lol and as for others not liking me its none of my business thats their problem. people attack difefrent things for no reason but some stupid ego trip because of a lack in their own feeling of security...you dont like me. oh well and ill continue to laugh at your commenst as if I CARe what you think...jason


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

well..i like one of mr harleys posts..nonsense. and no man i flushed that thing like a pirate ship getting stuck in a whirlpool when i realized my plan didnt work.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> well..i like one of mr harleys posts..nonsense. and no man i flushed that thing like a pirate ship getting stuck in a whirlpool when i realized my plan didnt work.


 i just thought it was funny how you worded it. "shoot through it like a laser beam" hahaha.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Gotta have a strong "piss stream" to break the sh*t up.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

dude i was thinking star trek/wars i was so picturing it in my head when i was pissing on the pizza..and ywah i was pushing really HARD and while my pee was a nice laser beam yellow (from vitamins)it didnt quite work


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

man this thread is just to funny i like it and want somemore crazy stories when we be messed up


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

LMAO notice the bump?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

HappyCRETEN: wanna rub coconut oil on my pecker? 
for u: nah ill pass 
HappyCRETEN: pass out? 
HappyCRETEN: because i have a big whale 
for u: thats nice 
HappyCRETEN: and it turns you on 
HappyCRETEN: hey thats what i should callmy penis from now on 
HappyCRETEN: "the whale" 
for u: haha 
HappyCRETEN: watch out there he blows honey

anyone feel free to add whatever dumb story or weird comment or moment of spaz to this post please :nod:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

abominble choman: dude, ive seen jap porn where they poop on each other
xtcbarbiedoll: ohhh...thats soo last season..u gotta see eel jap porn
xtcbarbiedoll: sticking live eels about like 40 of them..up the anus
abominble choman: she got poostabbed by sea creatures!
xtcbarbiedoll: yeah..then she pushes them out!!!
xtcbarbiedoll: hahahahah
xtcbarbiedoll: and eats em


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i was really really drunk at a party once had to go to the bathroom so i went outside pissed and promptly fell in my own piss worse thing was i was so drunk i thought it was funny (no i didnt get laid that night)


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> how am i a troll? lol this was MY post i didnt start any trouble its peoples innability to deal with tehir own misconceptions about me that caused trouble. anyways im done lol bye guys


when i first read this post i was like







but i'm not gonna talk sh*t on him for what he posted this is once again HIS post if it's so stupid why the hell are u posting on it??????? nobody forced u to even read the damn thing....u could have easily read it hit the back button and said to yourself what an idiot.....





















u guys trip tooo hard over stupid sh*t wtf would u wanna ban him 4????























the only reason some people like those "I JUST FUCKED MY GIRL TODAY WITH A KIWI STRAWBERRY FLAVORED CONDOM THAT TASTED LIKE MINT CHERRY(DAMN THE GOVERNMENT)" posts which are just as pointless as these is because they can beat off after reading them.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

thought id add a story...once me and a friend of mine decided to driveto FL for no real reason up here from CT. on the way we were driving listening to some punk rock really loud and i was singing along like fun fun and these college jocky lookin kids pulled up next to us and i guess for some reason filming their drive and started to film me and thought it was funny lol..so i laughed and put my fist in the air and grabbed my gigantic largemouth bass pillow..the sh*t is like 4 feet long from the back seat and was hanging outthe window trying to give itto them dribving down the highway so they were like all scared of me lol and avoided us so we went slower and got next to them again and i tried and yelled here and we were following them and they were trying to lose us and like got off an exit..I donno what scared them so bad LMAO! and once we got to FL the warped tour was there with the vandals and rancid i was liek YZYEAH!!! and i gotthe bright idea to get costumes to go to the show in so i was a knight and he was a king and we were running around warped tour dressed like we were from the dark ages and laughing our asses off. people kept introducing themselves to us and taking our picture including a radio station that put us on a web site..SO TEHY SAID i didnt check if they did or not... and i got right up against the stage when the vandals were playin it was so great!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Schmuck..


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

:nod: it was super fun


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

This guy is more retarded then the crack heads who abng on my glass window at 3am in the morning waking up my neighbors


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> This guy is more retarded then the crack heads who abng on my glass window at 3am in the morning waking up my neighbors


 it was fun :nod: good enough for me


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

WTF!!!








This thread is messed up!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I cant believe this topic is still alive! IT LIVES!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> I cant believe this topic is still alive! IT LIVES!


Kinda like that white calcium bacteria that forms on your aquariums glass. No matter how hard you scrub to get those bastards off, next morning there still there!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

a BUMP for good measure


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

dang cretin i was hoppin for another fucked up story


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Why would you want to ban him for making this post?
Yuor but cheeks must be welded shut if you are getting so irate at what hes posted.

Too many cencorship


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Imo all we going to get now is calls to ban posters that certain people don't like.
All this fuss cos some guy pissed on his own pizza in his own toilet.
More stories please Cretin


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

and how long have you been trying to do this before you did it ?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You sir are not a attention whore.

You're an attention slut.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude im so hungry why the f*ck didnt u give me that pizza sh*t


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

what


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

> cretinHOP Posted: Sep 2 2004, 08:59 PM
> I am laughing at how people can overanylize things and make themselves in fact look stupid.


Dude, you're makin' yourself lookin stupid


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lets let this thread die already and sink into the abyss


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

Bloodbelly said:


> > cretinHOP Posted: Sep 2 2004, 08:59 PM
> > I am laughing at how people can overanylize things and make themselves in fact look stupid.
> 
> 
> Dude, you're makin' yourself lookin stupid


stupid=taking life too seriously. And trying really hard to be something youre not your entire life..but hey what would i know lol.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> lets let this thread die already and sink into the abyss


 NO it shall LIVE!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cretinHOP said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > lets let this thread die already and sink into the abyss
> ...


 i think not.


----------

